# Car seats



## UberGuy847 (Aug 13, 2017)

a couple came to my car with their very small child and luckily had a car seat (I don't think I have a way to tell uber whether or not I offer the option) but I don't always have it with me, sometimes my fiancée has it in her car...I read somewhere online it's supposed to be an extra $10 charge to the rider if they need to use a car seat from the driver. Can anybody offer some clarification on this, please?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I've never heard of a driver carting around a car seat for other people to use. If you did do that, you're gonna be moving it around a lot when you roll up and there're four drunks waiting for you. (I guess you could always throw one of them in the seat, depending on intoxication level.) If the baby attendant doesn't have a car seat, cancel and get out of there. No extended conversation or anything like that. Some idiots are shocked you'd have the nerve to not let them sit their baby on their lap. Just get out of there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I leave my car seats at home. I don't want another kids boogers or exploding diaper near my girls. 
Even if I had it in the trunk I wouldn't offer it. 

Only once have I pulled up to a woman with a toddler and a car seat. 
Like a pro, she strapped the car seat in in 30 seconds and off we went. I was very impressed.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

UberGuy847 said:


> a couple came to my car with their very small child and luckily had a car seat (I don't think I have a way to tell uber whether or not I offer the option) but I don't always have it with me, sometimes my fiancée has it in her car...I read somewhere online it's supposed to be an extra $10 charge to the rider if they need to use a car seat from the driver. Can anybody offer some clarification on this, please?


Hi and thanks for joining the forum.

I am not aware of any additional charge or any standard provision for informing Uber you have a car seat. Suggest you contact Uber to get correct clarification and post response.

Other common sense considerations.
1. Parents are responsible for their child's safety. Unfortunately, in my experience, they consider this does not apply when unsecured in a strangers car !!

2. There are different seats requirements depending on the child's age. Also what happens when pick up is for more than one child?

3. If you have a small/standard sized car and do an airport job for 4 adults and full luggage, what do you do with the car seats?

This newbie link maybe of assistance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I actually had a pax text me asking if I was driving a kid friendly car. WTF?

I told them as long as they had their own car seats we were all good.

IMHO seems like a complaint/lawsuit ready to happen if we provide the car seat and something's not right with it. 

Was a successful ride and I liked the kids more than the adults.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Breeders need to bring their own seats.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Some markets have a $10 charge for car seats but if you aren't already approved for "+ Car Seat" you can't get the car seat fee.

In PHL the only car seat option is on SUV so I'm thinking it isn't used much. I'd be willing to invest in a seat if they made it available on X.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

People should WANT to have car seats and boosters for their children when driving in a total strangers car , I know I would . 

I'm getting ready to invest in a couple car seats for my Turo rentals as add ons to rentals . If Uber ever offered a $10 increases I'd keep one in the back of my car


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

I just cancelled a ride when i saw 4 people with a toddler, i tell them i will cancel because they where 5, he told me that everybody takes them, not me, if there is even a small accident that fires the airbags i will be in a nightmare, better safe than sorry


----------

